# Show me an ugly horse?



## Shantara (20 November 2012)

I honestly don't think I've ever seen one! I think all horses are beautiful - want to try and prove me wrong? Just a bit of fun


----------



## metalmare (20 November 2012)

There is the most hideous cremello on my route to work... nothing against cremello horses in general but this is one only a mother could love!


----------



## Archina (20 November 2012)

Ive seen quite a few ugly horses! lol But then I suppose to depends on how each individual measures beauty. Most of the ones that I find ugly are cremellos and appy's, no offence against either!


----------



## metalmare (20 November 2012)

While looking I came across this rather heart breaking story

http://blogs.babble.com/famecrawler...pony-adores-him-no-matter-what-he-looks-like/


----------



## Cortez (20 November 2012)

Since owning Spanish horses, I find most other horses are a little....er, challenged in the attractiveness department.


----------



## mudmonkey17 (20 November 2012)

Oh that story was so sweet with that little girl and her pony


----------



## Jesstickle (20 November 2012)

ask Lolo for pictures of Al's cremello pony.

I believe he was absolutely wonderful but I think (and I hope she won't mind me saying this) that he really was the ugliest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Shantara (20 November 2012)

Awww! What a sweet story! I want to see them now!

I must say Spanish horses are lovely! But I love all types, so I think they're all great


----------



## metalmare (20 November 2012)

Spanish horses, freisians, welsh ponies... all beautiful.

To me, the arab still stands alone in the beauty stakes.

But I would say an arab is beautiful whereas a friesian is handsome and a spanish horse, dare I say it, rather sexy... it's a different sort of beauty.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (20 November 2012)

YUK!


----------



## Shantara (20 November 2012)

Paint Me Proud said:



			YUK!






Click to expand...

Oh geez! Poor horse 

I adore 'proper' Arabs, but I am not a fan of these 'uber' Arabs with their weird plastic faces D:


----------



## staceyn (20 November 2012)

That Arabs head looks the same as a seahorse! Lol


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (20 November 2012)

Urgh at the one paint me proud has just posted!

I know of a couple of fugly looking ponies, can't post pics as not mine but one was really hit by the ugly gene!


----------



## metalmare (20 November 2012)

Oh dear... looks like some of the plastic surgery celebs!


----------



## Lolo (20 November 2012)

jesstickle said:



			ask Lolo for pictures of Al's cremello pony.

I believe he was absolutely wonderful but I think (and I hope she won't mind me saying this) that he really was the ugliest thing I've ever seen!
		
Click to expand...

Poor Bumble pony  But yes, he was a funny looking bugger. It was his proportions- he had donkey ears, a foal sized head, enormous blue eyes, very long legs and a long back with a wispy mane and tail. He was a cremello and just the wrong shade of yellow too, so he looked permanently grubby.












But, he was so ugly he tipped into cute. He wasn;t out of the top 3 all summer, took my tiny little sister round 3' ODEs and taught her the ropes of riding a 'proper' pony (he was 14hh, and long strided- she was coming off a 13hh show pony!) but took every joke going and played along. He did a lovely test, and stopped once all summer at a water trough fence, so he could admire his reflection. His old owners nearly died laughing when Al told them, as he had never jumped that fence without having a gander at how lovely he was  

If you suggested to Al he was ugly though, I think she'd have probably killed you


----------



## Natz88 (20 November 2012)

I used to own this pony we named him Fugly . I am sure he was zebra x just a fat one as he was so overweight when he come to us. He looks better in 2nd pic


----------



## Mongoose11 (20 November 2012)

Nah said:



			Oh geez! Poor horse 

I adore 'proper' Arabs, but I am not a fan of these 'uber' Arabs with their weird plastic faces D:
		
Click to expand...

Is this real? Ugh, I have never liked Arabs - probably my least favourite breed but this just takes the biscuit!


----------



## metalmare (20 November 2012)

We have named one of our ferrets Fugly - it really suits him.  I thought we were being really original until my 15 year old sister put us straight.

We were blending fat and ugly - not the other.


----------



## Shantara (20 November 2012)

Natz88 said:



			I used to own this pony we named him Fugly . I am sure he was zebra x just a fat one as he was so overweight when he come to us. He looks better in 2nd pic 











Click to expand...


AWWW! He's like a little mini Blobby XD


----------



## FreddiesGal (20 November 2012)

Lolo I think he is gorgeous! I love Cremellos. 

Anyone else think that Arab resembles a pig? Never been a fan of Arabs, Fjords or Appys. I know the ugliest horse but won't post a pic in case the owner sees


----------



## FionaM12 (20 November 2012)

I'm another who doesn't see ugliness in horses.

I have my preferred "type" of course, and I don't like to see an animal bred so that it looks freakish like the arab above, but all horses are beautiful.

Just some are more beautiful than others.


----------



## Lolo (20 November 2012)

FreddiesGal said:



			Lolo I think he is gorgeous! I love Cremellos. 

Anyone else think that Arab resembles a pig? Never been a fan of Arabs, Fjords or Appys. I know the ugliest horse but won't post a pic in case the owner sees 

Click to expand...

We thought he was lovely too. You don't get quite the full effect in photos though, as he's scrubbed and gleaming, and we're standing at a kind angle 

I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder though. Everyone has 'types', and while some horses will never be supermodels it is a personal thing. Bramble's attitude and sweetness made him the most gorgeous pony around. He taught so many children to ride properly, and Al was privileged to be able to ride him.


----------



## Araby (20 November 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6147836.-2207520000.1353446587&type=3&theater

An ugly Arab?


----------



## mandwhy (20 November 2012)

Aww you're right the donkey eared cremello is cute in a way! I really don't like pink eyes and skin I think it looks kind of 'piggy' :-/ how shallow I am! 

There is a grey near me with pink eyes and really mottly skin that I think is rather ugly bless it... I'm sure they are all beautiful inside!


----------



## Blitzen (20 November 2012)

Every day I tell my funny looking little panda/pony that she's beautiful. She's not to everyone's taste (I often overhear people saying "eurgh, look at that ugly little cob", when we're out and about  )
https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541472_3913669732132_1462911366_n.jpg
But at least she has a sense of humour


----------



## LEC (20 November 2012)

http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/pictures/files/9/3/5/dsc05659.jpg

http://properhorses.com/resources/kicker.jpg

http://www.learn-about-horses.com/image-files/a-horse-with-bad-conformation.jpg

http://shedrowconfessions.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/buckyfrm1ds.jpg

http://www.bertonqh.com/skipforwb.jpg


----------



## katastrophykat (20 November 2012)

Lec, what on earth are those last two??


----------



## Klix (20 November 2012)

Lec... Those links are defiantly ermm .. Interesting?!


----------



## millikins (20 November 2012)

Natz88 said:



			I used to own this pony we named him Fugly . I am sure he was zebra x just a fat one as he was so overweight when he come to us. He looks better in 2nd pic 











Click to expand...

He's so cute, not at all ugly, well maybe a bit!


----------



## Araby (20 November 2012)

To be honest I'm not keen on the Arabs with very dished faces, but here is another clip of my boy, just over 40% Crabbet with a mixture of the other races, but still 100% Arab, he's had a mixed upbringing and we're hoping to reback him in the spring, 100% kind, will always have 'Arab' moments, but we've grown to love each other 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG5ep0j5GC4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jesstickle (20 November 2012)

O no LEC. You've opened a whole can of worms there. Those are HYPP horses. Also called the Impressive gene.

Google is your friend folks. You will be outraged and saddened I can almost guarantee


----------



## Shantara (20 November 2012)

LEC said:



http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/pictures/files/9/3/5/dsc05659.jpg

http://properhorses.com/resources/kicker.jpg

http://www.learn-about-horses.com/image-files/a-horse-with-bad-conformation.jpg

http://shedrowconfessions.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/buckyfrm1ds.jpg

http://www.bertonqh.com/skipforwb.jpg

Click to expand...

Crikey D:

They're all still pretty...but those last 2  what have people done to them?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 November 2012)

Are they the strange quarter horse things?


----------



## Lulup (20 November 2012)

Laura-c I hope you're joking when you say that people comment about your lovely pony like that?! 

I would have to tell them off with some bad words )))  horrible stuck up thoughtless shallow people that they obviously are!

Your pony looks cute and loveable - I am hurt on her behalf x


----------



## Jesstickle (20 November 2012)

Nah said:



			Crikey D:

They're all still pretty...but those last 2  what have people done to them?
		
Click to expand...




cinnamontoast said:



			Are they the strange quarter horse things?
		
Click to expand...

They're HYPP horses. I did say that already 

For those that don't like to google

http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/hypp.php

It's called Impressive gene as that was the horse that introduced it into QH breeding bloodlines


----------



## Araby (20 November 2012)

And this is my non horsey OH with him, felt like crap today so was off sick, he's on holiday so went 
down and poo picked for me, lucky girl  From never having touched a horse 18 months ago he now turns out three or four on his mornings off, changing all rugs, and mine is still out 24/7!


----------



## dressedkez (20 November 2012)

I can beat all of this - but sadly I don't know how to post pictures, so I will have to describe......
My husband came back late at night from a horse sale and unloaded two youngsters into a relatively poorly lit shed - as they came off the ramp, I saw four good sturdy legs, and said that looks OK - have another look replied husband - he is called Egor.......
Poor Egor - he was a yearling gelding - fairly poor and standing at about 14HH, bay. When I spotted his head, I was aghast - as he was the equine equivilent of the elephant man - having a prominent bump on his head that went from just the line of his eyes to his muzzle, almost rhino like.
Next day we turned him out with a couple of ponies and he was so bullied that we had to bring him in. Next day we turned him out with the pointers, and ditto. I was at my wits end. Then we came home the next day to a message on the ansaphone from the auctioneers who had run the sale saying that they had been contacted by a woman who had been the under bidder, and were we interested in selling him? Were we ever, we had him loaded in a trice and off loaded him a few miles up the road and popped him a beautifully bedded down stable amongst stunning turn-out and one nice pony as companion.
About 4 years later, I was at a show when a woman came up to me and said did I remember Egor......she still had him, he was 17HH and was a great horse to ride.....and had sort of grown into his face......arhhh - happy ever after!


----------



## HaffiesRock (20 November 2012)

What about this chap?
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=ug...05&start=25&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:31,s:0,i:180


----------



## Shantara (20 November 2012)

jesstickle said:



			They're HYPP horses. I did say that already 

For those that don't like to google

http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/hypp.php

It's called Impressive gene as that was the horse that introduced it into QH breeding bloodlines
		
Click to expand...

Oh I know ^^ sorry! It was more a statement of rage, than a question  
I've only ever seen bulls/cows that big


----------



## 3Beasties (20 November 2012)

My foal was an ugly duckling when she arrived (I was her 4th home by the age of 6 months!!) - 




















But thankfully she matured to become quite pretty (IMO!)


----------



## Jesstickle (20 November 2012)

Nah said:



			Oh I know ^^ sorry! It was more a statement of rage, than a question  
I've only ever seen bulls/cows that big 

Click to expand...

I wasn't being cross Nah 

And I think, but don't hold me to it, that it's HYPP in cattle as well. I would have to google that one myself, don't know off the top of my head.

It's a real sickener. Makes me so mad at the human race


----------



## Blitzen (20 November 2012)

No joke Lulu  I took her to a PC hunter trial and as we were warming up 2 stuck up teenage girls rode past on their huge bay warmbloods, quite openly pointing and laughing at her  
She's a bit odd looking, huge white face with black eyeliner and a black hat on  big long nose, short legs, fat apple bottom, spotty and splodgy and patchy with a few stripey bits for good measure. Bluddy love her to pieces, and I think she's BOOTIFUL


----------



## digitalangel (20 November 2012)

My horse is ugly - he has slight wry nose, a sunken eye and a paralysed ear, but he moves like stink so it doesnt matter to me!


----------



## meandmyself (20 November 2012)

katastrophykat said:



			Lec, what on earth are those last two??
		
Click to expand...

They're hypp positive QHs. Basically, they're double muscled, just like Belgian Blue cows. 

Awful because they're bred for the halter ring so they have teeny little feet. Most of them are un-ridable.

I find Tekes ugly, especially the double dilutes. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Akhalteke_craem.jpg


----------



## maisie06 (20 November 2012)

Here's Alfer's  - he's very odd looking!


----------



## Lotty (20 November 2012)

Paint Me Proud said:



			YUK!






Click to expand...

That is ugly!

There was a livery at our yard and her horse was ugly.


----------



## Buds_mum (20 November 2012)

maisie06 said:



			Here's Alfer's  - he's very odd looking!


















Click to expand...

You can not count your horse as ugly.

he is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 November 2012)

I think its sad to call someones horse ugly, sad for the person that loves them anyway.
I have an Arab but don't like the over extreme head with the big lump on the forehead, I think that photo has been enhanced of the grey think its been put on Arabian lines before.


----------



## maisie06 (20 November 2012)

I will tell Alfie someone thinks he is beautiful!!  I was going to get him backed and sold,but he has such a cute little personality and is lovely to ride so I am going to keep him!  He may not win in the showring but he is now one of the family.


----------



## Munchkin (20 November 2012)

Not seen any ugly horses here yet other than the 'enhanced' Arabian - I think the cremello is positively cute!

One of mine is ugly from the side (long, sloping forehead and huge muzzle) but makes up for it by being very cute from the front and having a cracking personality.


----------



## Buds_mum (20 November 2012)

maisie06 said:



			I will tell Alfie someone thinks he is beautiful!!  I was going to get him backed and sold,but he has such a cute little personality and is lovely to ride so I am going to keep him!  He may not win in the showring but he is now one of the family.
		
Click to expand...

I love him! But then again I own this


----------



## meandmyself (20 November 2012)

maisie06, he's lovely!


----------



## mandwhy (20 November 2012)

Meandmyself - I like akhal tekes but that one reminds me of those sphynx cats, not my cup of tea! Is it practically hairless or are the hairs just very fine do you think? 

Maisie06 - nope he does not qualify as ugly he is cute! I like his wild eyes


----------



## CLM (20 November 2012)

Pinkvboots said:



			I think its sad to call someones horse ugly, sad for the person that loves them anyway.
.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with this.  I really can't see any horses as ugly without knowing their personality.   All I can see is a ear that needs scratching and a muzzle that smells wonderful.   

I can think of a few beautiful ones that are horrid though.


----------



## maisie06 (20 November 2012)

Buds_mum said:



			I love him! But then again I own this 








Click to expand...

Now that is cute!!! Love a pretty little coloured, they have so much expression in their faces don't you think?!


----------



## Ladyinred (20 November 2012)

Feel very sorry for this one, certainly no oil painting and she was advertised as fit to ride!


----------



## maisie06 (20 November 2012)

digitalangel said:



			My horse is ugly - he has slight wry nose, a sunken eye and a paralysed ear, but he moves like stink so it doesnt matter to me!






Click to expand...

Who cares -more to life than looks! Is that him in your siggy?? What a jump!!!!!


----------



## emma.is (20 November 2012)

there's a few at my yard I'd call ugly, but their owners love them so that's all that matters!  I'm sure some people would class Pops as ugly but I don't care because I think she's lovely looking.


----------



## Andiamo (20 November 2012)

what does everyone have against Cremellos? I like them? I'm just not so keen on the blue eyes, but you can't have everything  

So, what do you think of these Perlino Spanish horses? - one is a 1 yr old colt, and the other is a breeding stallion.


----------



## mandwhy (21 November 2012)

Andiamo - nope, sorry, its the eyes! You can hardly see their eyes!


----------



## digitalangel (21 November 2012)

maisie06 said:



			Who cares -more to life than looks! Is that him in your siggy?? What a jump!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep thats him  Hes everything to me! we have had our fair share of issues as when i bought him he was very ill, he took years to come right... hes a headshaker as well, so has a lot of TMJ/Head massages to make sure he is comfortable, and hes sharp to ride as well but i wouldnt swap him for the world.


----------



## Dukey (21 November 2012)

Ahh most on here are not ugly at all! Not keen on arabs. 
In all my 20+ years with horses I think I've only ever met one ugly one. It was put together all wrong. Long back, short neck, big head, small eyes and ears, a chewed looking tail, short legs, huge feet, a barrell shaped rib cage and a skinny bum! It was also a really dirty chesnut colour and had a white face. Poor thing!


----------



## EstherYoung (21 November 2012)

Pinkvboots said:



			I think its sad to call someones horse ugly, sad for the person that loves them anyway.
I have an Arab but don't like the over extreme head with the big lump on the forehead, I think that photo has been enhanced of the grey think its been put on Arabian lines before.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's that she has a deformity. Apparently the extreme dish isn't in her breeding anywhere and she doesn't pass it on. Post 40 on this thread has some pics of one of her daughters: http://forums.arabianbreeders.net/t...abians-becoming-too-dished-faced/page__st__30

What does concern me is when that level of dish is put up as something to aspire to.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (21 November 2012)

The problem with Cremellos is when they hit the "in fashion" stage, people bred for Color and not conformation or even performance. Not all people so let's not get defensive. I once commented on a public photo of a mare as it was up for Confo. People were swooning over her Color. I'm just not into post legged behind, over at the knee, straight shoulder, and badly tied in neck all in one horse. She was a broodie because of Color. 

Terri


----------



## misterjinglejay (21 November 2012)

They deliberately select for the HYPP gene to breed with.

 And the mare in Ladyinred's post was used as a brood mare, IIRC.


----------



## ebonyallen (21 November 2012)

What do they say Beauty is in the eye of the beholder  All horses are lovely in their own way


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (21 November 2012)

io the much loved fugly duckling


----------



## loisb501 (21 November 2012)

Mine is normally quite pretty.....


Except when she pulled faces like this






Here she is posing "nicely"


----------



## Spotsrock (21 November 2012)

I had one with the body of a 17 hand draft horse the legs of a fat Shetland the neck of an Icelandic and the head of an Ardennes. Top it off he was spotty with pink skin.


----------



## Celestica (21 November 2012)

Paint Me Proud said:



			YUK!






Click to expand...

It's a landbourne seahorse!


----------



## Jenni_ (22 November 2012)

For all you lot saying appys are ugly- let my boy redeem the breed


----------



## Oldenburg27 (22 November 2012)

I was told by a JUGDE at a county show that my horse was ugly  But to me he is the most beautiful hoss ever 


http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=5268&pictureid=19944

My ugly fugly pony ha ha


----------



## Bedford Joy (22 November 2012)

I was once told of some very dubious practices in the Arab showing/breeding world ...
In order to accentuate the dish some breeders will place a large elastic band around the noses of foals noses which restricts the growth of the nose thus causing a more pronounced dish.

Also if you see an Arabian at a show standing still but with its tail high in the air there is also a practice of using Cayen pepper supposetories to irritate that area causing the horse to lift its tail higher when not moving ...

Some practices in the horse world have really shocked me, I think one of the worst I've seen is Soring ... One of the cruelest things I've ever seen. How people think the over exaggerated high stepping low back ended horses is beautiful sickens me


----------



## PandorasJar (22 November 2012)

I've one. 

I've got two full sisters. One who is a little stunner, very 'pretty pony', one who simply isn't. It doesn't help she's always snarling at horses and has a mohawk going on too. In reality I think she's quite cute - just a bit of a thug. Her sister got dished out the body shape and markings though.

In photos, she's not pretty at all lol. Never got a good picture of her!


----------



## Persephone (22 November 2012)

3Beasties said:



			My foal was an ugly duckling when she arrived (I was her 4th home by the age of 6 months!!) - 




















But thankfully she matured to become quite pretty (IMO!)












Click to expand...

I just love Pixie!


----------



## Ranyhyn (22 November 2012)

Look up Barrowhill Clover, my horses sire....

Thank goodness my mare took after her dam!!!


----------



## Karen88 (22 November 2012)

My horse was pretty ugly when I got her..... to this day I still don't know why I bought her when she looked like this at the time







But luckily turned into this 












Love her to bits!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (22 November 2012)

My OH bought the ugliest horse I've ever seen! He'd tried to prepare me for it, by showing me photos of her racing, but the bridle seemed to swallow some of the 'wilderbeest' look she has about her!

When she walked up to me in the field for the first time, I actually burst out laughing. She truly is the ugliest horse I have ever seen. But she won me round with her charming personality, and the fact that when OH bought her she was a borderline neglect case. When he told me over the phone that he'd cried when he'd got her home, and that he was glad I couldn't see her because it would 'break my heart', I told myself it wouldn't matter how ugly she was, I'd still love her. And I do  she'll be with me forever, big head and all!


----------



## FreddiesGal (22 November 2012)

SarahThomas said:



			My OH bought the ugliest horse I've ever seen! He'd tried to prepare me for it, by showing me photos of her racing, but the bridle seemed to swallow some of the 'wilderbeest' look she has about her!

When she walked up to me in the field for the first time, I actually burst out laughing. She truly is the ugliest horse I have ever seen.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## leannesanx (22 November 2012)

Just read the story about the little girl and her pony. Bad idea to read it at work!! Welling up!!


----------



## Jenni_ (22 November 2012)

Karen88 said:



			My horse was pretty ugly when I got her..... to this day I still don't know why I bought her when she looked like this at the time







But luckily turned into this 












Love her to bits!
		
Click to expand...

are you from Scotland? did I see some sort of advert for her on Equine Adverts at some point recently for something?

Jen


----------



## Karen88 (22 November 2012)

Yeah Im from Scotland, she was advertised for loan or part loan a while back, due to financial circumstances, but all is well now so she's not going anywhere now :-D

Karen x


----------



## Tinypony (22 November 2012)

Bedford Joy said:



			Also if you see an Arabian at a show standing still but with its tail high in the air there is also a practice of using Cayen pepper supposetories to irritate that area causing the horse to lift its tail higher when not moving ...


Click to expand...

Some used to "ginger" Arab horses in the show world, but it would mean disqualification now if found to have been done.  My Arab always puts his tail up over his back when there's something a bit exciting going on, he doesn't need pepper to do it!

But yes, there are some cruelties in the horse world aren't there?  The TWH must come right up there on the list.


----------



## wench (22 November 2012)

Most of the "ugly" ones arent what I would call "ugly"... just bad conformation, and probably should be PTS.

I have only seen one really ugly horse.


----------



## LaurenBay (22 November 2012)

I have met 2. They were sisters and called the ugly sisters. Both cremellos and one had red eyes!!


----------



## AbFab (22 November 2012)

When I first saw mine I wasn't sure whether she was really ugly or really cute   She was a gawky, weird looking baby...






She sometimes doesn't do much to make herself look very nice..












But she's grown into a beautiful little pony 






She might not be everyone's cup of tea, but she's the apple of my eye


----------



## Suechoccy (22 November 2012)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:









io the much loved fugly duckling 

Click to expand...



WOW I love that photo.


----------



## jellybean55 (22 November 2012)

AbFab that last picture made me chuckle with the two little ponies in the background


----------



## Jenni_ (22 November 2012)

Karen88 said:



			Yeah Im from Scotland, she was advertised for loan or part loan a while back, due to financial circumstances, but all is well now so she's not going anywhere now :-D

Karen x
		
Click to expand...

I remember thinking how lovely she was!


----------

